# Biro on leather removal



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone know how to get pen parks out of the leather? what products? ive used liquid leather all the time but doesnt get the pen marks out. Oh i have the silver leather interior

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Hate to say it, but hairspray works a treat. Serious now. Bound to get some comments now.
H.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Lighter fuel - the petrol stuff...and yes, after I posted this elsewhere someone tried using gas.

Don't use ordinary petrol, the additives will stain the leather!

Hairspray Harold - have to give that a go, I assume you spray onto a cloth rather directly onto the leather? :roll: :wink:

Dave


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Spray on leather, leave few seconds, wipe off.
H.


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice one guys.. How about brake cleaner?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

SICK TT said:


> Nice one guys.. How about brake cleaner?


 Hi sick tt, I not joking, hairspray will remove it.
H.


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Harold said:


> SICK TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one guys.. How about brake cleaner?
> ...


wicked.. im gonna try this.. will let u guys know how i get on


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Hairspray does work, we use it on leather on the cars at work if someone accidently gets biro on it.


----------

